# Welches MMORPG hat die meisten Spieler weltweit?



## Jaaber (8. Dezember 2007)

Bin gerade beim Surfen auf folgende Statistiken getroffen:

http://mmogdata.voig.com/

Am interessantesten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen: mmogdata.voig.com & www.gilde-gothic.de

Komisch finde ich, dass LotRO so wenige hat...

/discuss


----------



## Moeglich (8. Dezember 2007)

Second Life passt da auch irgendwie nicht rein...


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Hehe WoW an der Spitze (war ja klar) ist mal schön so ne Statistik... und mich wunderts auch warum LotRo so wenig Spieler hat... aber sonst ist es auch interresant. 

Die meisten Spiele kenn ich eh nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (8. Dezember 2007)

Moeglich schrieb:


> Second Life passt da auch irgendwie nicht rein...


Aus welchem Grund? Second Life trifft die Bezeichnung MMORPG ebenso genau wie WoW oder HdRO.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Hübsche Grafik!


----------



## Vreen (8. Dezember 2007)

was ist denn matrix online?
nie gehört


----------



## Besieger (8. Dezember 2007)

> was ist denn matrix online?



ein hart missslungener Versuch ein WoW im Matrix Universum zu schaffen.

Mhh bin von Knight Online ehrlich gesagt überrascht...hätte nich gedacht dass des so erfolgreich is.
Und dass Lotro nur so wenig Spieler hat, hät ich ejtzt au nich gedacht.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Naja is ja noch relativ neu, aber wenns WoW nicht gäbe wär das bestimmt ganz weit vorn.


----------



## Rosaschlüpfer (9. Dezember 2007)

Maternus schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund? Second Life trifft die Bezeichnung MMORPG ebenso genau wie WoW oder HdRO.



? wieso werden bei WoW oder HdRO auch menschen im RL zu armen schluckern? (jaja klar ich meine aber nicht wegen entzug der RL umgebung oder weil sie zu viel saufen^^) oder bieten in WoW irgendwelche Perverse Kinderpornos an? oder oder oder... was weiß ich was noch im kranken universum von SL abgeht. 
vergleich bitte nicht ein Spiel (WoW, HdRO) mit einer Pseudo ersatzwelt in der es ziel ist den usern das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen oder Psychos gesetzesfrei zonen zu schafen. nicht alle 6 mill. SL usern sind so aber 1 mal Kinderpornos ist 1mal zu viel! (keine behauptung von mir sondern Fakt kannst ja mal Googlen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (9. Dezember 2007)

Rosaschlüpfer schrieb:


> ? wieso werden bei WoW oder HdRO auch menschen im RL zu armen schluckern? (jaja klar ich meine aber nicht wegen entzug der RL umgebung oder weil sie zu viel saufen^^) oder bieten in WoW irgendwelche Perverse Kinderpornos an? oder oder oder... was weiß ich was noch im kranken universum von SL abgeht.
> vergleich bitte nicht ein Spiel (WoW, HdRO) mit einer Pseudo ersatzwelt in der es ziel ist den usern das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen oder Psychos gesetzesfrei zonen zu schafen. nicht alle 6 mill. SL usern sind so aber 1 mal Kinderpornos ist 1mal zu viel! (keine behauptung von mir sondern Fakt kannst ja mal Googlen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht solltest Du Dir erst einmal das Ziel der Umfrage ansehen, um zu entscheiden was in welcher Form nicht hineingehört. Die Fragestellung war, welches MMORPG die meißten Spieler weltweit hat.
Sollte sich da nichts geändert haben, bedeutet MMORPG immer noch Massive Multiplayer Online Role Play Game, und exakt *das* ist Second Life. Millionen Spieler, die gleichzeitig durch ihre Avatare selbst definierte Rollen spielen, erfüllen mM nach dieses Kriterium nun einmal genauestens.

Und zu Deiner Begründung:
Wer meint er müsse sich mit einem Spiel zugrunde richten oder strafbare Handlungen betreiben, wird immer einen Weg finden. Das liegt nicht am Spiel, sondern am Realitätsverlust des Spielers. Alleine die Ähnlichkeit zum RL ermöglicht dies wohl bei SL eher als in WoW. Wobei mir bei letzterem auch neu wäre, das dieses Spiel durch die Wohlfahrt betrieben wird, anstatt durch einen Gewinnorientierten Konzern.

Als letzte zwei Sätze noch: Ja, einmal Kinderpornographie ist definitiv einmal zuviel. Das schreibe ich als Vater, der zudem selbst kein SL spielt und bei Veröffentlichung der SL-Reportage die Weissglut bekam.  Anstatt aber ein Spiel auszugrenzen, sollte man diese Gestörten ausfiltern und gnadenlos jagen.


----------



## maggus (9. Dezember 2007)

1. Problem:


> Please note that the represented information is a well researched estimation of overall statistics, and not a source for precise figures.


Sprich: Reine Schätzwerte. Wie gut diese sind, kann man nicht beurteilen, da die wenigsten MMO-Betreiber Kundenzahlen herausgeben.

2. Problem:
Free to Play MMOs: Wie zählt man die Kunden? Alle jemals erstellten Accounts? Aktive Accounts?
Als Betreiber würde ich wohl eher ersteres machen, das schliesst dann aber jede Menge kaum bzw. stillgelegte Accounts ein, und verfälscht die gesamte Statistik.

3. Problem:
Guild Wars: Auch hier bezieht sich die Zahl warscheinlich auf die jemals erstellten Accounts, da es auch hier keine aktiven Abonements gibt.

4. Problem:
Unabhängigkeit der Studie: Obwohl der Betreiber der Seite recht seriös wirkt, kann man sich niemals sicher sein.

5. Problem:
Spiele, die nicht mehr aufgeführt sind, beispielweise Anarchy Online, Meridian 59, etc. pp..
Es handelt sichzwar um Klein- und Kleinst-MMOs, aber in der Summe nicht zu unterschätzen.

Also die Statistik nicht zu ernst nehmen, die tatsächlichen Zahlen könnten recht nahe dran liegen, aber auch sehr weit weg.


----------



## Venax (9. Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn dieses "Dofus"? Noch nie davon gehört...

natürlich gibt es Probleme bei der absoluten Genauigkeit der Erhebung, da es sich um "ungleiche Variable" handelt. Ich glaube die Tabellen sollen nur einen Überblick geben und das tun sie meines Erachtens nach recht gut.

Dass HdR-Online so schlecht abschneidet verwundert mich auch ein wenig, wann war denn der genaue Release?

Bei UO denke ich mir, dass hier nur die offiziellen Server gezählt werden, ein Großteil der Spieler tummelt sich meiner Erfarhung nach aber auf den unzähligen Free-Shards auf der ganzen Welt.

p.s.: einige der "kleinen" findet man auf einer anderen Grafik: klicki klick


----------



## Soiphos (9. Dezember 2007)

Second Life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist glaube ich so, als hätte man alle WoW test Accounts der China-Farmer gezählt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Jo, die mit ihrem Zählverfahren...


----------



## Langmar (10. Dezember 2007)

WoW an der spitze, wer hätte anderes erwartet^^

aber mich wundert das DAoC und HdRO so wenige spieler haben..
erstaunt mich etz echt..

und bei GW hät ich nich gedacht das des so viele sind ;P

mfG Langmar


----------

